# Bear Assaults A Pickup Truck Tool Chest



## Ivanchuk (Oct 19, 2013)

I'm sure that keeping the window up would serve as a huge line of defense should the bear want to get inside the vehicle containing the two guys filming it.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 19, 2013)

A black bear broke into our pick-up once, through the window of the door of the shell that covered the bed.  He was going after the dry dog food we took while camping, and nothing was going to scare him off, not a big Alaskan Malamute dog or a shotgun shot over his head.


----------



## Ivanchuk (Oct 19, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> A black bear broke into our pick-up once, through the window of the door of the shell that covered the bed.  He was going after the dry dog food we took while camping, and nothing was going to scare him off, not a big Alaskan Malamute dog or a shotgun shot over his head.


Oh Man! What an experience that must have been! Sometimes bears can be as grumpy as Lee Iacocca on Earth Day!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 19, 2013)

It was, I was shakin' like a leaf in the tent, while hubby drove off with it on dirt roads at night until it jumped out.  The dog busted open the tent zipper, so I couldn't close that, and the mosquitoes were eating me alive (Canada).  We had just made a fruit soup with some fresh picked wild berries and sugar, and it was with me in the tent...so I expected that bear to come back and visit me at any time.


----------



## Ivanchuk (Oct 19, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> It was, I was shakin' like a leaf in the tent, while hubby drove off with it on dirt roads at night until it jumped out.  The dog busted open the tent zipper, so I couldn't close that, and the mosquitoes were eating me alive (Canada).  We had just made a fruit soup with some fresh picked wild berries and sugar, and it was with me in the tent...so I expected that bear to come back and visit me at any time.


Bears can smell food a mile away. I think that's all they do is walk around eating constantly to prepare for hibernation. lol What I get a kick out of is people who have forest land cleared in order to build a house in the country. They build a house in wild animal territory and have the nerve to call the animals who waltz into their backyard sniffing their barbecue annoying.


----------



## Anne (Oct 19, 2013)

We wondered why our hummingbird feeders were emptied overnight, until I heard a bear growl in the backyard a couple of nights.   Hubby didn't believe me, until one weekend he came home from work, set his suitcase on the drive, heard the bear, and grabbed the suitcase and nearly ran in the house.  :rofl:


----------



## Michael. (Oct 20, 2013)

.

That story reminded of this bear picture.



.​


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 20, 2013)

Ivanchuk said:


> What I get a kick out of is people who have forest land cleared in order to build a house in the country. They build a house in wild animal territory and have the nerve to call the animals who waltz into their backyard sniffing their barbecue annoying.



I know, a lot of people complain about the coyotes in the park areas where we walk our dogs, and I remind them that they were there first, and that we're invading their turf...not the other way around.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 20, 2013)

A baby bear made his mother angry. She tried to explain something to him in the corner and then shook him by the neck. But then she hugged him like a real mother. Wonderful pictures from the zoo in Simferopol.


----------



## Ivanchuk (Oct 20, 2013)

Nice pics!

I sure wish bears would stay as cubs permanently. I'd love to have one for a pet. It's hard to believe that something so cute and innocent grows up to be one that could kill you in a matter of seconds if they wanted. lol


----------

